# travelling with a dog as foot passenger



## 112625 (May 26, 2008)

Hi, can anyone tell me which ferries you can travel with when you have a a dog and travelling as a foot passenger from europe to the uk. Also if anyone has information, do they know of any motorhome storage places near one of these ports?
Many thanks for any info


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dogs on foot*

Hi

As far as I know, this cannot be done. The dog must remain in a vehicle. Only guide/companion dogs are allowed in the passenger areas of ferries. I have only ever seen dogs in the passenger areas on Isle of Man services.

www.superfast.com from Edinburgh to Zeebrugge do allow dogs in cabins on the ship. Maybe it is worth you calling them. (Only a certain number of cabins that dogs are allowed in are available on each crossing)

I am not sure if the Eurostar service allow dogs or not.

Russell


----------



## SNT (May 29, 2007)

I am sure it can be done as the overnight ferries at least have the facility for you to crate your dog if you don't want to leave them in the car (in hot weather for instance).


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I think you will find that overnight ferries that accept dogs are as rare as hens teeth. No sooner do they start up than they close down again.


----------



## 112903 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Travelling with pets as a foot passenger*

I just looked into the same thing.
The only option is P&O Ferries and only on the route Calais to Dover.
The dog or cat has to be carried in a RSPCA approved box.

Also take a look at the www.defra.gov.uk website, as there are lots of rules to comply to in order to avoid the dog/cat being taken into quarantine on return.


----------

